# moving to Cyprus



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

My husband and I are moving to Cyprus in August/September sooner if we get house sold. My sister and I are coming out in May to look for long term rentals. 
Looking for ex pats who have done this and ask:
1. Names of recommended letting agents
2. Somewhere to stay for the week we are in Paphos. Don't want tourist hotels as then I will feel as though I am on holiday and will forget to look for rentals.
Looking for something off the Tourist track as we will hopefully be staying for at least 1 year or longer. I am 60 and my husband is 61 so we don't want to be too remote but nothing where different tourists are changing every other week next door . Could think of nothing worse.
Hope some kind soul will help us out.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

karentuppence said:


> My husband and I are moving to Cyprus in August/September sooner if we get house sold. My sister and I are coming out in May to look for long term rentals.
> Looking for ex pats who have done this and ask:
> 1. Names of recommended letting agents
> 2. Somewhere to stay for the week we are in Paphos. Don't want tourist hotels as then I will feel as though I am on holiday and will forget to look for rentals.
> ...


I know a few people who have holiday rentals. I will get their website details and pass them to you to look at if they are available in May.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This one is in a good central position for gettingaround for viewing properties.

Holiday Lettings - Photos for Villa rental in Chlorakas, Paphos District - Home 114469


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This one is in Tala. A very nice quiet complex. Its one bedroom but has twin beds so would be ok for you and your sister.

Apartment rental in Tala, Coral Bay Area, Paphos, Cyprus. Book direct with private owner


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Er... advertising 

Somone moderate this or make me a mod so i can moderate it!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> Er... advertising
> 
> Somone moderate this or make me a mod so i can moderate it!


These properties are not mine nor do I have them for rent. They belong to people I know.
You should know full well that I do NOT advertise or take advantage of my moderator status in any way.:boxing:


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

zeeb0 said:


> Er... advertising
> 
> Somone moderate this or make me a mod so i can moderate it!


:boxing::boxing:


You ain't one 'cause the mod on this forum is great!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

zeeb0 said:


> Ok fine.. Sorry and im so glad you clarified it... but let me recap:
> 
> You can sell/advertise stuff as long as it is for other people u know and not yourself personally.. fair enough!
> 
> ...


Glad you like it then!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The forum isnt an advertising forum, if it was it would become jam packed with adverts and no unbiased information in no time and then no one would trust, read or post on it. Occasionally, when asked regular posters can make recommendations - which isnt the same as advertising

Jo xx


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I know a few people who have holiday rentals. I will get their website details and pass them to you to look at if they are available in May.


thanks Vernocia, appreciate your help. This site is extremely helpful.


----------

